# AMSTERDAM: RIJKSMUSEUM



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*RIJKSMUSEUM * *AMSTERDAM *  

*A radical operation *  
The Rijksmuseum is one of the ten principal museums in the world. Widely acclaimed for its collection of paintings from the Golden Age, the Rijksmuseum has far more to offer: it is a museum of art and history without equal, with five different collections under a single roof – painting, sculpture and decorative arts, drawings, prints and photographs, Asiatic art, and Dutch history. 

Since 1885, the collection has been housed in architect Pierre Cuypers’ imposing building on the Museumplein square, right in the heart of Amsterdam. The renovation is one of the most radical operations the Rijksmuseum has ever had to undergo, and there are a great many reasons why it is necessary. 

The cost of the combined rebuilding, renovation and renewal of the Rijksmuseum will amount to EUR 272 million.



























*3 X Rembrandt*

















*passage/ new entrance*










*Webcam*
http://demo.zicht.nl/rijks/RIJK003_webcams.avi

*Pictures*
http://www.rijksmuseum.nl/hetnieuwerijksmuseum/fotosontmantelingjanuari2005?lang=nl
***

*Construction Pano's*;  www.roundshot.nl








































































***









*Library Rijksmuseum*

The Spanish architects Antonio Cruz and Antonio Ortiz have succeeded in carrying out their brief to make the Rijksmuseum suitable to receive millions of visitors and to modernise it to meet 21st-century standards. They were also to bring back the clarity of the original design by P.J.H. Cuypers, increase the visibility of the collections and make the museum attractive to a wide audience. The result in 2008 will be a transparent, open museum. 

The choices made by the government and the Rijksmuseum in the commissioning process have been incorporated into a new financial framework. 

This takes into account the costs of the underground square (20 million euro), the tunnel connections and the Asian pavilion (7.5 million euro all together), and incorporates the costs of moving (3 million euro). Up to 2010 a total amount of 272 million euro is involved. This also includes the construction of the new Workshop Building, the organisation of new storage space in Lelystad, the temporary accommodation of the collection and staff until 2008 and the cancellation of current leases. The total amount of 272 million euro is entirely covered within the financial framework laid down for The New Rijksmuseum.



















*EXTRA*

*New 'Ateliergebouw Rijksmuseum' and ICN (Restoration ateliers building and headquarters ICN Institute Collections Netherlands*   



























*www.rijksmuseum.nl *


----------



## everythingisone (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks fantastic. Would love to visit one day.


----------

